# Model Mayhem



## ecphoto (Dec 19, 2019)

Is this site dead now?
I've been out for a couple of years and I'm trying to get back to my photography. I used to find models to work with on MM, usually local and there was lots of people to work with. I got back on the site today and search after search is coming up empty. I did a search for Las Vegas and 5 models came up. 
Anyone know if the site is just a ghost town now?

Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 19, 2019)

Far from dead I think.....................


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 19, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Far from dead I think.....................


Maybe just my area in socal and Vegas.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeW (Dec 19, 2019)

Actually, it's in bad shape.  No, it's not dead.  But lots of inactive accounts, most of the nonprofessionals won't check often. If you're interested in connecting with traveling pros, it can still be a useful site.  But for local talent or newbies--extremely hit or miss (mostly miss).

If you're looking for models, far better to either reach out via IG or FB.  Or put adds on bulletin boards at your local University or community college.  Tons of students with dreams of being a model.  Or they pose for the figure drawing classes and want more income.  Or they are in the design or fashion program and want opportunities to show off their work and will do TF in order to get shots of some of their stuff.  Or they're in theatre or music and need head shots for their books.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 19, 2019)

JoeW said:


> Actually, it's in bad shape.  No, it's not dead.  But lots of inactive accounts, most of the nonprofessionals won't check often. If you're interested in connecting with traveling pros, it can still be a useful site.  But for local talent or newbies--extremely hit or miss (mostly miss).
> 
> If you're looking for models, far better to either reach out via IG or FB.  Or put adds on bulletin boards at your local University or community college.  Tons of students with dreams of being a model.  Or they pose for the figure drawing classes and want more income.  Or they are in the design or fashion program and want opportunities to show off their work and will do TF in order to get shots of some of their stuff.  Or they're in theatre or music and need head shots for their books.


Thanks a lot Joe, I started to use IG. Do you have any tips for finding people on Instagram. I'm aware of using the specific tags, but I'm not sure how to search local and pick hashtags.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeW (Dec 20, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it's in bad shape.  No, it's not dead.  But lots of inactive accounts, most of the nonprofessionals won't check often. If you're interested in connecting with traveling pros, it can still be a useful site.  But for local talent or newbies--extremely hit or miss (mostly miss).
> ...


Believe it or not, I"m not on IG.  Just too many internet and social media accounts so I had to draw the line somewhere.  You might use MM to find a local model who is on IG, and then see who follows here.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 24, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> Is this site dead now?
> I've been out for a couple of years and I'm trying to get back to my photography. I used to find models to work with on MM, usually local and there was lots of people to work with. I got back on the site today and search after search is coming up empty. I did a search for Las Vegas and 5 models came up.
> Anyone know if the site is just a ghost town now?
> Thanks.
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk



LoL, what did you search for, female models over six foot six??? LoL
I just did a search for LV and got 28 pages of models that have checked in, in the last 12 mos!
Maybe you forgot how to use the site?
I've been on MM for 4 years and it's still probably the best site out there. Yes its lost a lot of traffic to IG but IG is NOT for finding models.
In the last 4 years I've work with about 100 MM models and all at TF and most travel an hour to me so there are still plenty of fish in that pond. 
Just last night I PM'd a model in the next town over and she already responded that she wants to shoot!  I also find if you want FAST response, contact the really new models that just joined, they will get back to you pronto, and if you pay them they will be at your place before you even hang up the phone!!! LoL
It's not like the old days in 2005 when you could post a pic of your cat and get 10,000 views in a week!!! Nothing has changed in the last 4 years I've been there, well maybe all the old timers are whining a little bit louder about the good ole days!!! LoL 
Good luck
SS


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 24, 2019)

Sharpshooterr said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Is this site dead now?
> ...


Did you set profiles active within 90 days?
If you don't do that you get tons of hits and you get lots of profiles that haven't been used 4 or 5 years.

My only other parameters were female, 18-40

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 24, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> Sharpshooterr said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...



No but at the end of the tenth page they had logged in within a month. That’s 400 models!
Most models are 20+ and rarely over 40!
I had put in a 25 mile radius though. 
SS


----------



## pocketcamera (Jul 21, 2020)

im having issues with Model Mayhem myself,  but to reference the original post here,   at least in Michigan if you select female models who have signed on in the last year, less then 40% have logged into the sight in the last 4 months.

15% have actually logged in in the last 6-8 weeks.



But my main problem comes from the fact that the people who decide who gets a full profile that lets them contact models on the site, refuse to approve my photos.  Apparently a picture of a married couple walking their dog in the park qualifies as an ILLEGAL LANDSCAPE PHOTO. 

And someone sitting insde a coffee shop is an ILLEGAL CANDID SNAPSHOT.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jul 25, 2020)

pocketcamera said:


> im having issues with Model Mayhem myself,  but to reference the original post here,   at least in Michigan if you select female models who have signed on in the last year, less then 40% have logged into the sight in the last 4 months.
> 
> 15% have actually logged in in the last 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...



LoL, what do you mean by illegal?
You mean the cops came and arrested you? That's illegal!
Or do you mean it was too risque?
If too risque, just label it "M" for mature. With an M rating pretty much anything goes.
BUT it IS a model site. Are the shots you mention of models or just snapshots of strangers you did not pose for the purpose of shooting?
It's not for perverts just wanting to look at naked girls. If you don't submit something that at least resembles model work or the semblance of heading in that direction you'll never get approved!
Good luck
SS


----------

